# 3 Gorgeous Goldens/ MS shelter HELP



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

There are 3 beautiful dogs in this shelter in MS. Here are their PF links.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=13538228

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=13519649

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=13519647

Lafayette/Oxford shelter.
Anyone know of MS rescues?
Thanks Kathi


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

The links didn't work for me.

Here is Bogie


Hi, my name is Bogie and I am a 4 month old Golden Retriever mix. I am an absolutely beautiful, loving, sweet, and playful guy. I was brought to the shelter because I was found abandoned. How sad I am to be homeless, but now I'm looking for a forever home with you! I have a great personality and wonderful disposition. Do you want a perfect family pet? Well, adopt me and let's start our new life together!



Adoption Fees: Puppies/Dogs - $100 and Kittens/Cats - $80
Click the appropriate link below to use our new Electronic Cat or Dog Adoption Application. Open in read only, complete, click (X) to close window to save, and send as an attachment to *[email protected]*


*Birdie:*
**

Hi, my name is Birdie and I am a 4 month old Golden Retriever mix. I am an absolutely beautiful, loving, sweet, and playful girl. I was brought to the shelter because I was found abandoned. How sad I am to be homeless, but now I'm looking for a forever home with you! I have a great personality and wonderful disposition. Do you want a perfect family pet? Well, adopt me and let's start our new life together!


Buffy:


Hi, my name is Buffy and I am a 10 month old Golden Retriever mix. I am a really great dog, that is friendly, playful, and lots of fun. I was brought to the shelter because my owner had to go to a nursing home. How sad I am he had to leave me, but I am looking for a bright future with you. I am an absolutely wonderful girl that would love a home where I can run, play, and hang out with you. Do you want an all around wonderful addition to your home? Well, adopt me and let's start our new life together!


The shelters website is http://www.oxfordpets.com/

I have not contacted any rescues yet, and I must leave for work.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Hmmmm, I guess Birdie & Bogie may be littermates? Or an accidental duplication with different names?


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics Faye, I sent them to Gulf South GR rescue.
Kathi


----------



## SamIAm's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh my goodness! I am only 30 minutes from Oxford! If I could just find more space and money for another pup!!


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh what sweet faces these 3 have! Thank you for posting them.

I sent an email to Gulf South Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc. (GSGRR)

--
Rachel


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

There's one more....I just found the original post on the Lab Forum where Kathi copied the Petfinder links:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13538228








*More About Goldielocks*

Hi, my name is Goldielocks and I am a 1 year old Golden Retriever mix. I am a very friendly, playful, and energetic girl. I was brought to the shelter because I was found homeless. Now, I'm looking for a home where I can be a git part of your family. I love to run, play, and jump up and down, so I might do best in a home without small children. Do you want an outright great dog to add some fun to your life? Well, adopt me and let's go hang out at the lake together!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Does anyone know which rescues have waiting lists for dogs? Sharlin posted an article this morning. It would be great to know which rescue organizations have waiting lists. I'll bet you we could take care of the situation!


----------



## michflus (Oct 13, 2008)

How sad for these 4 dogs! They are all so cute! I hope someone gives them the loving home they deserve.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I sent a message to J&L.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Did anyone call the shelter to confirm that the dogs are still there? I just tried calling and they closed at 5:00


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> Did anyone call the shelter to confirm that the dogs are still there? I just tried calling and they closed at 5:00


I haven't Faye. I hate the telephone and always use email.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

SamIAm's Mom said:


> Oh my goodness! I am only 30 minutes from Oxford! If I could just find more space and money for another pup!!


Could you pull for a rescue if we can get something worked out?


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Kimm said:


> I sent a message to J&L.


Oh good. They were the only other Golden rescue in that area I could find via Google that specifically covered Mississippi.

I also emailed Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue (MAGRR)

--
Rachel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Any news*

Any news?

Did you email both people at J&L, Martha and Linda?


J& L Golden Rescue 


Point Clear, AL 36564 
Phone: 251-404-0045 or 251-928-3945

Email: [email protected] or [email protected] 
Click here for a list of pets at this shelter


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Any news?
> 
> Did you email both people at J&L, Martha and Linda?


Yes, I emailed both people listed. No, I haven't gotten any response.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I did get a response from both contacts. One said, "Yes, I know about them." The other said, "Can you tranport?" I'm in CT. I cannot transport. Ugh!

If these 3 are still there and someone can help transport, please contact the people listed at J&L. The second contact address might be best.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I got this response yesterday after emailing Gulf South. So they are aware of these dogs.
Kathi


Judy from GSGRR sent me the request from you.

Kathi are you with the Humane Society? OR just a person who saw these dogs?
I have a friend who is in the area but most of the time they like to place the dogs.

Martha Fuchs J&LGRR and Sunshine GRR


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Goldilocks is marked "Adopted" !!!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13538228


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> I got this response yesterday after emailing Gulf South. So they are aware of these dogs.
> Kathi
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad Martha used a few more words in her response to you!  LOL Lisa was much more responsive, but all that matters is the dogs...


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

I hope the rescue is keeping watch over them.

Here are the working Petfinder links:

Bogie : http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13519649
Birdie: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13519647
Buffy: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13492736


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The last email I received was positive. "We have it under control. Thanks for letting us know about them." 

I never asked or push for more answers...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm and Rachel*

Kimm and Rachel

Thanks for the updates!


----------

